#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Experience of group working

## Lorraine

Hi all,
In a group work, we may have to work with different kind of people. You may have experienced that working with different kind of people is more difficult. In universities especially in group projects and group assignments, we have to experience this most commonly. I can't even think of how people neglect their works this much. In my opinion, If I joined a group for any task it is actually my responsibility. I have a responsibility beyond my group. But most of the people are only the members of the group just for the name. But some people at least not giving the chance to work for a one who works. Also, there is another kind of a set. They are actually a marvellous creation. They haven't done anything in the work but finally, they are acting as everything was done by them and they are the best contributor of the group.
Hey, guys, do you have much more experiences when working as a group??? Join and share your ideas

----------


## Assassin

> Hi all,
> In a group work, we may have to work with different kind of people. You may have experienced that working with different kind of people is more difficult. In universities especially in group projects and group assignments, we have to experience this most commonly. I can't even think of how people neglect their works this much. In my opinion, If I joined a group for any task it is actually my responsibility. I have a responsibility beyond my group. But most of the people are only the members of the group just for the name. But some people at least not giving the chance to work for a one who works. Also, there is another kind of a set. They are actually a marvellous creation. They haven't done anything in the work but finally, they are acting as everything was done by them and they are the best contributor of the group.
> Hey, guys, do you have much more experiences when working as a group??? Join and share your ideas


I have met these kind of people during my teamwork. Mostly I have been as a leader of a group and very few times I'm being as a part of team. I hate to take leader place these days. Everyone must work together then only it is teamwork. So better divide the work and give responsibility to them will balanced the work.

----------


## Helena

> Hi all,
> In a group work, we may have to work with different kind of people. You may have experienced that working with different kind of people is more difficult. In universities especially in group projects and group assignments, we have to experience this most commonly. I can't even think of how people neglect their works this much. In my opinion, If I joined a group for any task it is actually my responsibility. I have a responsibility beyond my group. But most of the people are only the members of the group just for the name. But some people at least not giving the chance to work for a one who works. Also, there is another kind of a set. They are actually a marvellous creation. They haven't done anything in the work but finally, they are acting as everything was done by them and they are the best contributor of the group.
> Hey, guys, do you have much more experiences when working as a group??? Join and share your ideas


I think it depends on the leader as well.If the leader knows how to handle the situation, dividing the responsibilities to *the right person*, everyone will get involved in the project.And the behavior of the leader too matters in making everyone involved enthusiastically.

----------


## Adiza

> Hi all,
> But most of the people are only the members of the group just for the name. But some people at least not giving the chance to work for a one who works. Also, there is another kind of a set. They are actually a marvellous creation. They haven't done anything in the work but finally, they are acting as everything was done by them and they are the best contributor of the group.
> Hey, guys, do you have much more experiences when working as a group??? Join and share your ideas


This scenario is true in every group projects. Only the project completed by those who work for the project until last. But if it is a team work, it should has contribution from everyone. We can solve it by giving tasks to each member to their abilities. Group members plus and minus can be balanced when they share work according to their abilities.

----------


## Lorraine

> I think it depends on the leader as well.If the leader knows how to handle the situation, dividing the responsibilities to *the right person*, everyone will get involved in the project.And the behavior of the leader too matters in making everyone involved enthusiastically.


Actually there are some instances where the leader is also neglecting the tasks and there are some instances where the leader also can't reach the group members. That is not due to a weekness of the leader that is the less of common sense within that group member.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi all,
> In a group work, we may have to work with different kind of people. You may have experienced that working with different kind of people is more difficult. In universities especially in group projects and group assignments, we have to experience this most commonly. I can't even think of how people neglect their works this much. In my opinion, If I joined a group for any task it is actually my responsibility. I have a responsibility beyond my group. But most of the people are only the members of the group just for the name. But some people at least not giving the chance to work for a one who works. Also, there is another kind of a set. They are actually a marvellous creation. They haven't done anything in the work but finally, they are acting as everything was done by them and they are the best contributor of the group.
> Hey, guys, do you have much more experiences when working as a group??? Join and share your ideas


Haha, True Lorraine when it comes to group work we have to face all these kind of people, earlier I got irritated by these kind of behaviors but now I learned to ignore them and started focusing on my own responsibilities and works.

----------


## Bhavya

> I have met these kind of people during my teamwork. Mostly I have been as a leader of a group and very few times I'm being as a part of team. I hate to take leader place these days. Everyone must work together then only it is teamwork. So better divide the work and give responsibility to them will balanced the work.


True Assassin we have to give responsibility to everyone in the team then only work will be balanced and everybody have the contribution in the work.

----------


## Bhavya

> I think it depends on the leader as well.If the leader knows how to handle the situation, dividing the responsibilities to *the right person*, everyone will get involved in the project.And the behavior of the leader too matters in making everyone involved enthusiastically.


Well said Helena, As a leader the person should understand about his or her teammates and allocate task for everyone according to their skill and capacity.

----------


## Bhavya

> This scenario is true in every group projects. Only the project completed by those who work for the project until last. But if it is a team work, it should has contribution from everyone. We can solve it by giving tasks to each member to their abilities. Group members plus and minus can be balanced when they share work according to their abilities.


Yes Adiza,if we give tasks to every team member with less time we can complete the project efficiently.

----------

